# Golden Cichlid



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

My LFS have what they call Golden Malawi's, I didnt buy one as I wanted to check out for myself what they were and their temperament, habits etc.

I cannot find anything resembling on the net.
They are not Golden Malawi's, Yellow Labs, Rusty cichlid, Red zebra.

Any other ideas


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Possibly one of the yellow forms of A. stuartgranti (Chipoka, Maleri, etc) or maybe A. baenschi? How was the fish shaped? Was it solid yellow, or did it have any markings of another color?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Does it look like these:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=632


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi,

no none of these i'm afraid, the fish has a slightly elongated nose (very slight) is a
organgey yellow colour (somewhere in between) it is pure coloured, perhaps slightly lighter on the belly. It has no stripes or spots that i could make out.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like _Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ maybe...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

try herichthys ( throichthys) aereus thats what out fiush books says for golden cichlid in the index


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha,

Here he is
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow congrats, you finally found your anwser


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

yeah, thanks. I totally dig your Avatar, its crazy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thank you!


----------

